# My karcher 4.99



## scoles1 (May 8, 2007)

Bought the above a year ago exactly, and its packed in. started pulsating and water started pouring out from the machine.

So as its out of gurantee, i am on the look for another, similar spec if possible.

Not really wanting to spend anymore than £150-170.

Any recommendations?

Cheers
stuart


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/65618/Cleaning/Pressure-Washers/Karcher-K380MD-Pressure-Washer


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

look on ebay for Grade A returns, save loads off highstreet prices.

can get the k5.86 or k5.91 for around the £140-£160 mark.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-K5-91...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 :thumb:


----------



## scoles1 (May 8, 2007)

those above look interesting. whats a grade A return? a faulty unit which has been repaired?


i am finding it hard to get another karcher as i am worried that in another year it will be time to buy another. if this packs in.

Especially as i only use it once a week i would have thought a brand name product like them would have been a bit more reliable.


Stuart


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

thats my same problem mate, I had a 3.97 and it lasted about 2years, the lower model karchers seem to have plastic pumps which wear out very quickly, the higher model 5.xx or 6.xx seem to have brass pumps which should last longer, but tbh I am thinking of changing to a different bran Nilfisk or Bosch?


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

I've an old 411a Karcher and it's still breathing 15 years later 

Make sure you empty them/drain them before putting away each time and fill the lance with water before powering the unit on.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

get it repaired should cost about £15 for the part cylinder head is the likely problem.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

All my experiance of Karcher has been the same as the op's. Which does not instill any confidence in me getting a more expensive Karcher. 
I would love a Kranzle but cant justify £500 on a power washer. So i think i'm going to go for the Makita HW131 that PJS has posted up in forum announcements. Apperantly basically the same machine as the Kranzle but half the price.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

I took my pressure washer to halfords yesterday to have it looked at as it was on the way out and only had 2wks warranty left. Bloke said "would you like a new one", to which I replied yes and ran out the shop with a new one with 1yr warranty. My reciept showed I paid £89 last year which was 1/2price but the new ones are £200.:lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

eddiel34 said:


> I took my pressure washer to halfords yesterday to have it looked at as it was on the way out and only had 2wks warranty left. Bloke said "would you like a new one", to which I replied yes and ran out the shop with a new one with 1yr warranty. My reciept showed I paid £89 last year which was 1/2price but the new ones are £200.:lol:


and ppl knock halfords - result - well done.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

I have just recently bought a k5.55M which was on offer at focus for £187

Good piece of kit, and the hose and the lead, reel away


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

At risk of teaching anyone to suck eggs, the biggest killer of pressure washers is the failure to drain them properly before storing them during freezing conditions. 
I've got a Kew/Alto/Nilfisk machine that lives in horrendous conditions during winter, and its been going for about seven or eight years with no problems other than it got a bit 'sticky' and sometimes needed to be bumped or kicked to get it going - a problem I got fixed without the need for spares for £10 and was nothing to do with freezing - it just needed a bit of a service.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

good advice there. how would you go about draining it? Is it just a case of disconnecting the hose and shaking the pw of any water? thanks.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Just looking at the manual, and it states:

WINTERISING AND LONG-TERM STORAGE 
1. Disconnect all water connections. 
2. Start the machine for a few seconds, until 
the water which had remained in 
the pump exits. Turn off immediately. 
3. Do not allow high pressure hose to 
become kinked. 
4. Store the machine and accessories in 
a room which does not reach freezing 
temperatures. 
Caution: Failure to follow the above 
directions will result in damage to the 
pump assembly and accessories. 

Now, at the start of the manual it says "WARNING: Never operate pressure washer without the water turned on." Aren't both these warnings contradictory?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I store mine in a garage that aint exactly weather proof and have never had a problem with any of my pw'ers.I just make sure I drain all the water out and take the hose and trigger off so any remaining water runs out.


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

efunc has said it all!

The only thing I would add, is when you have disconnected the hose, tip the machine up and I mean, tip it up! 
I virtually turn mine upside down watching the water as it drains from the hose connecting point giving it a fair few seconds for all water to escape, and twisting the machine over changing the angle slightly, even shaking it a bit so that any loops or bends of pipework inside the machine have a chance to let the water out. I also lay the hoses out on my driveway as it slopes.

The reason the instructions say not to run the machine with it disconnected is because the pump is not designed to run dry. All you are doing is running it for literally just a second or two until it is obvious that there is not much water left in the pump - not until the water totally stops!. No damage will be done.

Likewise before you start the machine when you get it out to use it, you should do the opposite: Connect the water supply and with the pump switched 'OFF' pull the trigger on the lance, and give it a really good purge in order to 'fill' the machine with water and get rid of all the air before switching the pump to 'ON'


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

brilliant. thanks, this will be my new drill, once i find a compaitable new hose.


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Glad to throw you some good tips efunc!

eddiel34, you have a Halfords pressure washer, but dont say what model? Only a friend of mine is looking for a cheap and cheerful pw


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

trenchfoot said:


> eddiel34, you have a Halfords pressure washer, but dont say what model? Only a friend of mine is looking for a cheap and cheerful pw


It is a HP2000, and I have just seen it online at 1/2price WAS £199.99 now £97.98 SAVE £102.10. mine is working great but my last two have packed in after a year. The hose is also very unflexible (don't know if that is word, but it describes it accurately). I won't recommend it but if you consider it as a cheap gamble it does do the business. Depends on your useage. Your Call.


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a cheapo old Wickes brand Lavour? Power Washer. Dad bought it years ago before I was old enough to know about detailing.

She lives outside, never drained, HARD life, used twice a week on average, and had been used twice this winter whislt fully frozen up. Took 20mins of pouring warm water over her to make her work.

Never missed a beat.

I'm a bit of a brand snob so I'm waiting for it to pack in so I can get a Karacher. Been waiting ages lol. It just keeps going. Maybe the flow rate isn't as much as i'd like but it works well enough. Foams well with my Lance. 

Knowing my dad he probably spent less than £100 on it. Its our first and only powerwasher we've ever had. Maybe 8years old?

Good old Wickes.


----------

